

How to Attract Female Engineers - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/27/opinion/how-to-attract-female-engineers.html

======
jwinkle
Cookbooks, aprons, and free makeup

~~~
GrantByrneApps
I usually work out and keep tabs on my hygiene. So far it's working.

